# Workbenches: Some guys have all the luck



## toolemera (Nov 4, 2007)

Folks

Some new late night, or early morning ramblings at the Blog

http://toolemerablog.typepad.com/toolemera/

Yet more workbenches, as if we can never have enough...

Gary


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Mine's an old door and some 2Xs....Can't bring myself to use potential neck stock fer something I'm just gonna destroy!!!!:laughing:


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Plywood and 2x's for mine..............


----------



## toolemera (Nov 4, 2007)

*old doors and workbenches*



mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> Plywood and 2x's for mine..............


Actually I have two. One is an old commercial fire door set on old lab legs. The other is an older Ulmia bench that I bought from Woodcraft years ago when they had a storewide floor model sale. The door bench sees the most use.

Gary


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I found a guy selling 2"X2"X30" maple boards. He wanted $150 for a 4x4x4 skid. I was thinking they would make a great work bench top. I can't remember were I saw it at now. I think it was Craigs list. It would be nice to get a few guy's to go in on it together.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Pretty funny, guys. Even us pros don't have REAL workbenches like the ones on TV. Mines a junker. But it works. Kind of like the old saying about the cobbler's kids have no shoes....Someone who does this for a living seldom has time to build something for themselves.


----------



## toolemera (Nov 4, 2007)

mmwood_1 said:


> Pretty funny, guys. Even us pros don't have REAL workbenches like the ones on TV. Mines a junker. But it works. Kind of like the old saying about the cobbler's kids have no shoes....Someone who does this for a living seldom has time to build something for themselves.


Years ago I worked at an architectural millwork shop. The benches... simply plywood surfaces on dimensional lumber set against one long wall. Metal vises mounted where-ever they had a need. And we turned out walnut and mahogany fixtures on a regular basis. Plus the crew only spoke Greek, which made working with them a bit interesting.

Gary


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

My _workbench_ is fully transportable and sets up/knocks down relatively quickly. I don't have any physical room to set up a permanent shop with a place for everything and everything in its place. Depending upon the job, I rotate in/out the table saw, router table, planer, jointer, oscillating sander, disc/belt sander, etc. I have a couple of sturdy collapsible metal horses that I affixed wooden faces onto and two B&D workmates to assist me when necessary.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

*Work Benches*

I was driving behind our local Service Mercandise store and saw they were changing all the counters out. I stoped and asked the contractors what they were going to do with the old ones. Trash they said. I hauled home 6 20" plywood and Wilsonart counters. I took them apart and built all the cabinets and work benches with drawers out of them. I used the Wilsonart side as the top of the work benches. Makes for cleaning up a breaze.

My shop is 20 by 40 divided in 4 rooms


----------



## BuckeyeHughes (Feb 17, 2008)

About 10 years ago the local bowling alley was replacing their lanes. I happen to know the owner and was able to get ahold of as much as I wanted. Its a very nice hard maple and very durable. I built one for myself and one for a friend. Heavy as all get out, but hey you can't beat free right?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

2x4 construction jointed via Simpson Strong Tie connectors, topped with 3/4" BC yellow pine plywood, bench grinder on one side, drill press and bench vise on the other. Tool storage beneath. Junk collection and sawdust on top for now. One of the "projects" I am working on is getting the garage / shop squared away and set up 100%, including cleaning. I am considering replacing the rear legs and completing the 8 foot upright configuration with an upper shelf, and peg board. I have the lumber, I just don't want to clean it off to change it up. If I did, I would re-top it, or fill the holes with putty. I have been drill happy on this bench.









I am working on a router cart that is pretty much a pocket screwed and corner braced 2x4 box with plywood top and shelf, pending a T1-11 ply siding covering, doors (frames already built) and trim. 

I will be building a similar unit, just taller, for my planer, and will be adding infeed and outfeed support to the tables.


----------



## allenn (Apr 13, 2008)

workbench top?

laminated maple, 2" thick, from a middle school auction - doing away with shop classes, putting in computer labs. bought the ~5 x 5 benches, underlockers, vises (4 ea/bench), everything, for $12.50 per bench. or was it $20? really nasty, when one can't even remember the great bargains. only one of them had already been flipped to use the second surface as a worktop.

allen norris


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

I managed to get an Ulmia...before that door closed.
















Gary....I really like your website. Michael


----------



## toolemera (Nov 4, 2007)

*More Ulmia*

Somewhat belatedly... I too have an Ulmia bench, picked up nearly 25 years ago during a store clearance. I still use it and it continues to look almost like new. They really don't make them like they used to!

Gary


----------



## flip18436572 (Oct 23, 2012)

Bringing this back to the top. I also own one of the $2500.00 Ulmia work benches. I am planning on selling mine to free up space in my garage/shop for other things. They are very heavy and are very well built.


----------

